# gps suggestion



## MysticGtr (Oct 10, 2017)

Not sure where to post this but does anyone have a gps suggestion? I read weightlifter's evidence post but the suggested gps unit is unavailable.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

https://www.whistle.com/


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Check into the Automatic Pro. Might not be the best choice if the OBD2 port in the vehicle is in plain sight or if the track-ee is the type of person that might notice it. Note that you’ll want to configure it ahead of time, taking care to pair it to _your_ phone and to an account/email address to which _only YOU_ have access. You’ll also want to disable any audio alerts that are enabled by default (rapid braking/acceleration and MPH>70, etc).
@ScrambledEggs also has a specific model that he favors, though I can’t recall the make/model. Want to say that it’s disguised as a typical cigarette lighter port charger. Maybe search through his posts for any mention of “GPS”.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Im guessing you have suspicions regarding your spouse. An Iphone or Ipad convinetly left in the car doubles up as a decent GPS once you activate find my Iphone. Best thing is it could even be your phone or Ipad that convientely is left in her car.


----------



## MysticGtr (Oct 10, 2017)

Yep, that is what I am doing with my android right now. Not sure it is the most accurate method, though. Google timeline leaves a lot to be desired as far as location accuracy. Maybe I am not good at deciphering the maps.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Go with the Whistle and it will track in real time put you within 10 ft of your target. I've got one on my Redbone **** hound.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry for the late post. GPS Log book is a great cost effective solution. Peel the label off and paint over the LEDs and it would take quite a suspicious mind to notice it as anything else than a car charger. You have to fetch the data manually from the device, but it beats the higher cost of real time tracking modules. Would be cool if you could pull data with bluetooth and not even have to take it out of the lighter socket.

GPS Log Book - Home


----------

